# Resources defending RPW



## Jash Comstock (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey y'all,

I'm looking for good sermons, articles, books defending the RPW. It isn't something I have studied too much, and would like a firmer grasp on it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 2, 2014)

I found Hart & Meuther's book "With Reverence and Awe" to be very helpful.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 2, 2014)

George Gillespie's Dispute Against the English Popish Ceremonies is the best of 2nd Reformation material on the subject. See also,
Full Text: Reframing Presbyterian Worship: A Critical Survey of the Worship Views of John M. Frame and R. J. Gore, by Frank J. Smith, Ph.D, D.D. and David C. Lachman, Ph.D. | The Confessional Presbyterian
which was essentially part one of the series on RPW literature which you can find in issues 2 and 3 and 4 of The Confessional Presbyterian (not free; but hey, not everything is free).


----------



## Wayne (Jun 2, 2014)

_The Necessity of Reforming the Church_, by John Calvin. [in _Tracts and Treatises_, vol. 1, or published separately.
and
_Gospel Worship_, by Jeremiah Burroughs.

Burroughs's _Exposition on Hosea_ might be considered a rather full unpacking of the doctrine. Virtually every page touches on some aspect of the subject.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 2, 2014)

Wayne said:


> _The Necessity of Reforming the Church_, by John Calvin. [in _Tracts and Treatises_, vol. 1 and _Gospel Worship_ by Jeremiah Burroughs



These two are also excellent resources on the subject!


----------



## Jake (Jun 3, 2014)

The Songs of Zion spends a lot of time defending the RPW in order to defend the practice of exclusive psalmody. It is a very good book, written against modern problems and attacks on these doctrines. Songs of Zion: A Contemporary Case for Exclusive Psalmody


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 3, 2014)

Also, the basic intro by Carl Bogue is a standard tract introduction to the RPW.
http://www.fpcr.org/blue_banner_articles/bogue.htm


----------

